# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  When you are sleeping

## compulsive

And you have allergies (equivalent to cold) all the time. 1 nostril is blocked all the time. 

a) Will you get enough air when you sleep?
b) can it directly cause lung/ other damage if this happens consistently?
c) will it mean you get bad sleep?
d) If you have lots of mucus in your mouth and you dont swallow (because if you swallow you break the concentration needed to sleep) , will you choke from the mucus? Will your entire mouth fill up and you start vomiting?


It takes me an hour + to get to sleep because I dont want to sleep with one nostil blocked and I try to unblock it and get really angry and frustrated when it wont. I feel suffocated.


*facts please

and thank you for reading :Penguin:

----------


## kc1895

Have you tried taking a decongestant or some other allergy medication?  I'm not an medical expert, but I've recently had a really bad cold myself.  Its annoying to sleep with, and I've found myself having to cough or spit up in the middle of the night.  Here are my suggested answers:

a) Yes, you are breathing the same when you are sleeping as when you are awake.  Your brain stem will make sure of this.
b) There is no damage to your lung or other organs when you are breathing.
c) If your sleeping gets disrupted (ie coughing or you choke by accident) it'll be bad sleep.
d) You may involuntarily swallow the mucus when it fills up your mouth.  Try using medication to help you sleep better.

Hope you feel better soon!

----------


## compulsive

Yes I take an antihistamine but I still get a stuffy nose at night because of the mucus doesn't drain well when lying down. 

Judging from your post, the worst thing that could happen is bad sleep, and I could always use caffeine. I will try to stop struggling so much at night. Thanks.  ::D:

----------


## WintersTale

a) Will you get enough air when you sleep?
Generally, yes. 
b) can it directly cause lung/ other damage if this happens consistently?
Generally, no.
c) will it mean you get bad sleep?
You may have interrupted sleep, which can lead to feeling tired and sleepy the next day. 
d) If you have lots of mucus in your mouth and you dont swallow (because  if you swallow you break the concentration needed to sleep) , will you  choke from the mucus? Will your entire mouth fill up and you start  vomiting?
This is one of the dangers of this. Have you tried taking Muscanex?

----------


## compulsive

> a) Will you get enough air when you sleep?
> Generally, yes. 
> b) can it directly cause lung/ other damage if this happens consistently?
> Generally, no.
> c) will it mean you get bad sleep?
> You may have interrupted sleep, which can lead to feeling tired and sleepy the next day. 
> d) If you have lots of mucus in your mouth and you dont swallow (because  if you swallow you break the concentration needed to sleep) , will you  choke from the mucus? Will your entire mouth fill up and you start  vomiting?
> This is one of the dangers of this. Have you tried taking Muscanex?



No I haven't. Ill see if they have it here.  ::D:

----------


## Antidote

Your antihistamines don't seem to be working that well. What are you allergic too? If it's something from outside, like pollen you should keep the windows shut. If it's dust you should vacuum and change bed sheets frequently. You might need a nasal spray to tone down nasal allergies.

----------


## compulsive

Dust and some sort of pollens. I might get nasal spray, but you arent supposed to use it for that long. I can vacuum more than once a week though  ::D: . 

I have managed to get down the compulsion so its easier to sleep. I think I can live with the discomfort.

----------

